# Drawing Results



## OTIS (Feb 15, 2001)

Got mine for 181
5/03 to 5/09

This was my second choice. 179 was my first.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Here's something to give you guys some practice




http://www.7fire.com/flash/TurkeyShooter.swf


----------



## DaYoop (Oct 26, 2000)

My Dad and I got ours

Unit Q general last hunt


----------



## DRHUNTER (Sep 15, 2002)

Got it ! Area B


----------



## michhunter (Jan 26, 2003)

my son and i scored today zz


----------



## B. Stringer (Nov 9, 2003)

Got Mine UNIT A- General 4/19- 5/2.

GOBBLE GOBBLE


----------



## Deershutzen (Jul 20, 2003)

Got mine, unit X, ingham county on the 19th. Turkey-time!!!!!


----------



## MIbowhntr (Mar 23, 2003)

Congrats to me, Unit ZZ
Man if i see nearly as many birds as i did this fall, it should be great!


----------



## drwink (Oct 15, 2003)

Got mine area B
never been turned down yet


----------



## davidshane (Feb 29, 2004)

Got mine!

1st hunt in H

So did everyone I know!


----------



## Playin' Hooky (Aug 29, 2002)

ZZ. Waiting for the flocks to break up and get into a pattern.

Heard a woodcock last night in its courtship flight--talk about pushing the envelope!

Eric


----------



## thornapple (Feb 3, 2003)

Hunt ZZ.


----------



## Hacksaw (Apr 8, 2001)

Got mine...although I put in for the guarenteed hunt period  
Saves 4 dollars that way and you get a month to hunt


----------



## duckcommander101 (Jan 14, 2003)

My Dad, my two sons and I all got our first choice. Unit H first hunt.
My dad has yet to get a bird after eight years hunting turkeys, my mission this year is to get him on a Tom, it can't be easy when a 13 and 14 year old have bragging rights!


----------



## Garret (Aug 2, 2002)

Sure did in ZZ!


----------

